# Duda de un motor de lavadora



## copachino (Feb 4, 2012)

hola a todos verán ayer en la noche me desarme la lavadora que tenia malo el timer del centrifugo y pues ocupaba un motor... pero al sacarlo me doy cuenta de 2 cosas una tiene un capacitor que no podia sacar porque es el mismo del motor de la lavadora, segundo el desgraciado tiene 3 cables y pues no tengo ni idea de que hacer para que me funcione......

es un motor pequeño creo que un cuarto de hp, y pues pregunta es porque trae 3 cables??
segunlo le mido con el tester como sea la combinacion y en ninguna de la señal de resistencia o de continuidad.....¿estara fundido? el motor no parece pegado es mas gira con buena libertad si lo giras con la mano

algien conoce estos motores?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 4, 2012)

Hola Amigo sube alguna fotografia clara para observar tu motor lo mas que probable sea un motor simple a induccion.


----------



## copachino (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/photo/ZfisuSQ0/IMG_0011.htm
ese es el motor nose si se ve bien
http://www.4shared.com/photo/b_qVCcIw/IMG_0012.htm


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2012)

> es un motor pequeño creo que un cuarto de hp, y pues pregunta es porque trae 3 cables??
> segunlo le mido con el tester como sea la combinacion y en ninguna de la señal de resistencia o de continuidad.....¿estara fundido? el motor no parece pegado es mas gira con buena libertad si lo giras con la mano


y no tiene otra ficha ?*quizás* adentro del motor tenga un fusible térmico por eso no mide nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2012)

Mete la nariz a ver si no tiene olor a quemado !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 7, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y no tiene otra ficha ?*quizás* adentro del motor tenga un fusible térmico por eso no mide nada



Hola *copachino* es como te dice Julie Si tiene un fusible adentro y créeme lo tiene en el peor lugar en el cable que va desde las 2 bobinas (la de fase y la de fuerza) al neutro... sácale el escudo y levanta un poco el hilo entrelazado con los cable veras que esta hay nomás


----------



## copachino (Mar 7, 2012)

pues la cosa es que esta blindado el casco no trae tornillos ni nada, si lo abro seria rompiendolo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2012)

esta soldado¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ para abrirlo le tienes que hacer un  agujero en donde están los puntos de la soldadura,luego para armarlo si no tienes soltadora ,le colocas tornillos y tuercas en donde perforaste ¡¡¡¡


----------



## copachino (Mar 7, 2012)

gracias no sabia eso... pues mañana lo abro en el taller de la u


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2012)

fijate en donde ay una deprecion en el metal,es soldadura de puntos ,perfora justo ay y se habré sola sin romper nada


----------

